# hunting blinds



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

what does everybody use for blinds


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

4 Finishers and 2 GHG ground force blinds


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

avery finishers


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

we prefer the power hunter for is low profile and concealed head/face.


----------



## Cando (Oct 14, 2006)

We use Avery Migrator's, nice and roomy.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

S.U.B.'s


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Avery migrators


----------



## rsetty (Dec 5, 2006)

Avery power hunters are nice and light, and easy to store. They fold up very nice, and are easy to carry. You are also able to move your head inside of the blind because the mesh isn't resting right on your face. You can see a wider view, and can also call without making a lot of motion in the blind. You can buy them for a great price as well. I would buy an Avery Power Hunter before all others.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

when ever i go bird hunting i just pull the snowmobile into a small of spruce trees then cut some more trees to cover the open spots. i just throw a tarp over the hood of my machine then use it as a seat.


----------



## Gilmour_13 (Dec 22, 2006)

do any of you guys have a photo of your blinds set up?


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

I use the Finisher right now, and like how small it folds and how easy it sets up, but it is not the roomiest blind and like the post said above it is hard to get a great view while staying concealed in it. This just my 2 cents


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

are there any blinds you would recomend not buying?


----------



## dkcaller14 (Nov 29, 2006)

Can't go wrong with the Averys. All are great, Migrators have alot of room and the finishers are nice and portable and they also have a side zipper that opens for flagging


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i personally dont like power hunters. all my hunting buddys have them, i switched with one of them one time so i could try it out, it was really uncomfortable. i dont like the mesh in my face. also, during this last early season one of my buddys poped up to shoot, but the blind didnt go all the way up, so it was sort of resting on his head while he shot. sure enough a 10 lb honker came down and hit that hood and sent his head towards his crotch. luckily he was done shooting, but if that were to happen while he was trying to shoot, who knows where that barrel might have ended up.

i have a finisher, but when it wears out im going with a FA.


----------



## simpink66 (Jan 29, 2007)

If you want a good quality,lower cost layout blind, made in the USA not imported!! Go with the x-terminator by otteroutdoors, keep good hard working americans at work!


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

we hunt all final aproach eliminator blinds...they are the castle of blinds with all the room you could need. The problem is later in the fall we end up hunting bean fields most the time with not much cover...for these situations we bought avery power hunters...I cant say that I have hunted out of them but from laying in them I think they will work out fine...I also like the fact that you dont have to hide your face.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Have used Avery Finishers for the last 3 years..........no complaints. However,I just bought a Final Approach Eliminator Express blind for an extra(you know,to use when others are too cheap to buy a blind for themselves).Anyways,my son layed in it for awhile and said he thought it was more comfortable than the Finisher.Takes about 3 seconds to setup/takedown.Easy for him to carry(he's 11) if need be. Folds up to about 1/3 the size of a Finisher. Not sure I'd like it too much for calling out of since the doors lay on top of a person but for spring snows and muddy fields.... :wink: I may buy another for myself and then let the guys that don't own their own,carry the Finishers out to the field. :lol: Plus,the Scheels here in Omaha has them for $79. 8)

Alex


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Our hunting group has 3 power hunters, an avery ground force, and one cabelas cheap thing that work ok, but isn' very low profile, i would say the most comfortable one to sit in is the avery ground force, it also folds up as small as the power hunter and u can strap it on your back
:beer:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah some nutjob on our crew has a cabelas blind you could part a semi in!!!! what a hoser.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha sounds like the guy is a real winner oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Our group uses eliminators.

They are big with lots of room. We like them. We also hunt in bean feilds. But the farmer lets us dig in (just as long as we fill the holes in when we are done.). Then you rake the stubble back around. It works great.

But my best advise for anyone. It to just go to a store and sit in them. See where they hit you on the neck and back. See which one is more comfortable for you. Beause the finishers did not hit me in the correct spot and were uncomfortable to hunt in for me. But others swear by them. Just some advise.


----------

